# *R33 GTR* Wanted



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking for an r33 gtr, any modification level considered. Well maintained, no rusty or restored/repaired cars please.


----------



## Sinbad (Nov 20, 2010)

Bump, anyone? Series 3 preferable. I’m not a trader offering peanuts for your pride and joy 👋 Decent budget for the right car


----------

